# Bullying at your school?



## Nebulous (Nov 26, 2022)

Was there bullying at your school?

Did you have to deal with any bullies?

Tell us about it.


----------



## Jay (Nov 28, 2022)

Back then, it was a thing, I fought back the few times it happened to me, so it stopped.


----------

